# Yamaha DSP-A3090-should I use it or replace it?



## Toolguy (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi, I Just bought a Samsung UN55D8000 TV & a BD-D5500/XAA 3d blue-ray. I have it temperately hooked up to a system that I put together using a Sony STD-DE635 receiver> I should Move it into a room with my main system. I have a Yamaha DSP-A3090 with 7 speakers ready to go. Will I get the results I would expect with today's technology? what will I be missing? Another question. Hdmi cable. I will need 20' for both components. What should I buy and where will I get the best price. Thanks for help.


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

Toolguy said:


> Hi, I Just bought a Samsung UN55D8000 TV & a BD-D5500/XAA 3d blue-ray. I have it temperately hooked up to a system that I put together using a Sony STD-DE635 receiver> I should Move it into a room with my main system. I have a Yamaha DSP-A3090 with 7 speakers ready to go. Will I get the results I would expect with today's technology? what will I be missing? Another question. Hdmi cable. I will need 20' for both components. What should I buy and where will I get the best price. Thanks for help.


I have an old Yamaha DSP-A1 that i used to use. I replaced it with a Emotiva UMC-1, Emotiva UPA-5, and Emotiva XPA-3. I was surprised at the improvement of sound quality. The headroom/dynamic range with the Emotiva amps is tremendous.


----------



## Toolguy (Jul 9, 2011)

I have a dsp 1 &upgraded. With the 3090 that I am running with external amps. I am hoping I do not have to replace now. I definatly want to set it up and see how it sounds. What current sound processes will I be missing
?


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

HDMI, Dolby HD and DTS HD, 7.1, lots of other things of lesser importance. But what is important to me is that it seems the Emotiva amps are just much more faithful to the original. I miss the sound fields but clarity has made up for it. Generally I believe that modern solid state amplifiers do not sound significantly different from each other but the Yamaha's processing circuitry does seem to color the sound no matter what the setting. The Emotiva amps also have much greater headroom than the Yamaha's internal amps. I should have tested it out with an external amp for the fronts, perhaps sometime in the future I'll set it up for old times sake but I doubt it.


----------



## Toolguy (Jul 9, 2011)

I am setting up two. Systems. I will need 20' x 4 of hdmi cable. One tv is a high end 3 year old samsung 52" 120hz led. I see some very expense cable. Both systems will go through a wall. What choices do I have. The other tv is 3-D. Where is the best place to get a deal?


----------



## I=V/R (May 25, 2011)

For long hdmi cables 15'< I would say eBay. You can get really long for reasonably cheap. Just check the shipping location make sure it's in USA or you'll wait like 2 weeks! I don't use monster or other best buy cables because it is digital information and the cables have to meet specifications. Still don't go dirt cheap either, as the quality of materials will be poor. But why pay $150+ for a monster hdmi when you can get an equal quality cable for around $20-$30 on eBay?


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

I would get all cables needed from http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10240


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I could not agree more with Monoprice when it comes to HDMI Cables as even Best Buy charges a small fortune for them. Especially if needing 7 Meter Runs.

With that length, there is a chance you might need a booster, but I think you will be fine. If you are having Handshake Issues where you are losing the Signal then you might need them.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

